# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  [IIS] Problme d'installation

## LE NEINDRE

Bonjour je viens d'installer iis.
Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi:
- ce lien foncitonne: http://localhost/index.htm
- ce lien ne fonctionne pas: http://localhost/iisstart.asp

En gros, je n'arrive pas  afficher les fichiers asp.

Pour quelle raison ??

Meric pour votre aide !

----------


## aladin95

Pourrais-tu donner des details sur le type d'utilisateur. Le type d'erreur, etc.
J'ai un probleme similaire. (voir ma discussion ouverte le 18/04/06).
on finira peut-etre par trouver la solution. ::lol::  

Merci a +

----------


## LE NEINDRE

Bonjour, j'ai rsolu une partir du problme en rinstallant iis et en mettant la protection de l'application  basse.

J'ai rajouter les permissions sur mes dossiers pour le user IUSR_nom_machine

J'arrive  afficher la page default.asp

Cependant, j'ai encore un problme, j'essaie de reproduire un exemple donn dans le "comment faire" de visual express 2005 webdevelopment.
L'exemple consiste  crer un service web (ServiceWebTemperature).
Aprs avoir suivi la procdure, je lance mon appli dan sle navigateur et j'obtiens l'erreur suivante: 



```

```

Je suis malheureux !! je ne sais pas quoi faire ???
C'est un problme de droit a non ???
 ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## larrache

Bonjour,

Le Neindre as-tu rsolu ton pb? Parce que j'ai le mme avec comme message Impossible d'accder  la mtabase IIS. Je n'arrive mme pas  acceder  ma page d'accueil et pourtant je ne fait pas appel  un webService. ( part que j'ai ajout un service pour me connecter  une bdd my sql.

Quelqu'un(e) peut m'aider?

Merci

----------


## larrache

Bon et bien j'ai rsolu mon pb.

Executer regiis -i (qui se trouve normalement sous dans le repertoire
c:\winnt\microsoft.net\framework)
puis executer regiis -r

Pour moi a a fonctionn!

Bonne chance

----------


## lordnecron

Ca a march pour moi !!! merci merci merci !

Je me suis emptr dans l'utilisation de metaacls.vbs... sans succs.
et la seule chose que j'avais trouv dans la doc Microsoft c'tait 



```
aspnet_regiis -ga <nom_du_compte>
```

Mais a n'avait pas fonctionn.

Enfin voil, tout fonctionne  prsent ! 
Encore merci.

----------

